
Co-working offices are built out of shipping containers inside old bakery - Jaruzel
https://www.treehugger.com/modular-design/co-working-offices-built-out-shipping-containers-inside-old-bakery.html
======
new299
"I also really like the idea that it is designed for disassembly; personally,
I believe that WeWork is a house of cards that will collapse shortly after the
next economic downturn."

Interesting observation. It would be even more interesting if the offices were
still ship-able as shipping containers. Fill them up with product, ship them
somewhere. Sell the product and then sell the container as office space.

------
Angostura
They've had these in Trinity Buoy Wharf in London for - it must be 10 years.
Had a fascinating walk around a few years ago, where they were talking about
the best kind of shipping containers to use, and the fact that they were
thinking of getting purpose-built "containers", which rather seemed to defeat
the purpose.

[http://www.trinitybuoywharf.com/work-
space](http://www.trinitybuoywharf.com/work-space)

